

Google I/O Bacon - ruiwen

1. Go to https://developers.google.com/events/io/<p>2. Enter "IOOIOOOO" by clicking on the "I" or "O" images in "I/O" (They should wobble delightfully as you do this)<p>3. ???<p>4. Profit!!1! (with Bacon and Eggs)
======
sydneyitguy
cheats:

window['app'].loadModeByName_("cat", !0);

window['app'].loadModeByName_("pong", !0);

window['app'].loadModeByName_("home", !0);

window['app'].loadModeByName_("bacon", !0);

window['app'].loadModeByName_("simone", !0);

window['app'].loadModeByName_("eightbit", !0);

window['app'].loadModeByName_("ascii", !0);

window['app'].loadModeByName_("bowling", !0);

window['app'].loadModeByName_("rocket", !0);

window['app'].loadModeByName_("burger", !0);

------
pm24601
try:

IOOOIOOO (electronics) IIOIIOII (music synth) OIIIOIOI (Bowling) IIIOOIII
(cats)

~~~
pm24601
OIIIIIII (digital)

OOIOIOIO (space)

OOIIIOOI (hotdog and hamburger )

~~~
pm24601
OIOOOIOI rocketship (space)

------
pm24601
OIOIOOII - 8bit graphic

